# What's on and where (timetable and floor plan)...



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

This is the flyer we have made instead of a programme. It gives an idea of what is on, where. Note that due to accommodating last minute exhibitors and cars, there is a bit more going on than this suggests, but main areas remain unaffected.

Available to download in advance:

http://www.waxstock.com/visuals/2013_Waxstock_showFlyer.pdf

And in fuzzyvision jpg here:


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Although not technically wet, we're consigning the Vortex and Tornador to the wet demo area too. Feel free to come along and have a go.


----------

